# Help A Noob Purity /shifter.



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello,I am currently running shifter rom, but I would like to use purity however I like how shifter can send/recieve group texts as one on going message. Is there a way to flash purity to have the group messages formatted the same as Shifter. I am also confused on which launcher to use on Purity ?


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

xan3x said:


> I am also confused on which launcher to use on Purity ?


Choose any launcher in the base. Go launcher, ICS, ADW or LauncherPro or a different one you want to download. Purity doesn't have a stock blur home launcher so you need to choose your poison and delete the rest.

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

xan3x said:


> Hello,I am currently running shifter rom, but I would like to use purity however I like how shifter can send/recieve group texts as one on going message. Is there a way to flash purity to have the group messages formatted the same as Shifter. I am also confused on which launcher to use on Purity ?


 You can choose whichever launcher you want. Also please post in general as this is for developer releases only.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general section. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

i just use handcent for my messaging and with that you can send to multiple people. i love the ics launcher on purity.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> i just use handcent for my messaging and with that you can send to multiple people. i love the ics launcher on purity.


+1 on Handcent, that does everything.


----------

